# ADA substrate system alternatives?



## alzak (23 Jun 2010)

Hi I just try to found some information about alternatives product for ADA substrate system ?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jun 2010)

http://amania.110mb.com/Chapters/Tech/s ... ls_en.html


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

http://www.aqua-art.pl/pl/katalog-produ ... /blog/19/0 

Much cheaper then other soils and as I know very similar to Oliver Knott's soil.
Need to buy when you will be next time in Poland   .
There is plenty of good opinions about this substrate on polish forums.


----------



## PM (23 Jun 2010)

After reading pretty much every substrate thread on the forum, I'm going for Colombo Flora Base!

Hope this helps!


----------



## alzak (23 Jun 2010)

I just make my question wron I can see what I mean is that ADA additional substrate supplements like penac,bacter and others have some replacements

like substrate I use Polish made Aqua Art substrate in one tank and other is on Colombo flora base 

But I just bought new tank and want to use my old substrate and want to recharge it but ADA is bit to expensive for me is better to spend some more on equipment than pay for brand


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

Hi alzak

Penac P is just silca, plain sand - no value for plants
Penac W is over 90% of CaCO3 plus some MgCO3. Dolomite from garden shop will do better job as contains more MgCO3.
Bacter is just bacteria, and can be replaced by other similar products or mulm from filter cleaning.

If you are going to replenish existing substrate with nutrients go for Osmocote or similar product with slow releasing nutrient properties or you can add it to the new one to counterbalance for Power Sand.


----------



## alzak (23 Jun 2010)

Hi Spider I already read all mayby not all but most of thing which You write about ADA so thats why I do not want to pay for brand and looking for something different as 
I know that only good product from ADA is Aqua soil

Do You ever used Osmocote it is safe for fish?


----------



## spider72 (23 Jun 2010)

Hi, no I've never used Osmocote, as I'am dosing plenty of nutrients to water column, and my plants never asked about Osmocote  . But if you serch for "osmocote" on this forum you will find a lot of advice how to use it and how much to use. 
Here is a link to polish forum with topic about Osmocote and it often relates to UKaps forum http://forum.roslinyakwariowe.pl/viewtopic.php?t=24570
There was also some discusion about osmocote in topic about Acadama substrate by JamesC.


----------

